
Web Apps making: A guide to costs and times involved - rjam
http://robertoalamos.com/so-do-you-want-to-make-money-with-a-web-application-a-non-technical-guide-to-web-applications-creation
======
danw
Looks like rewording of what Ryan Carson has said over at
<http://www.barenakedapp.com/>

------
RattaMono
Really interesting post ;)

